# Waymo and Lyft partner to scale self-driving robotaxi service in Phoenix



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/07/w...ale-self-driving-robotaxi-service-in-phoenix/


----------



## Thetomatoisajoke (Feb 21, 2019)

Why not launch the whole waymo one program for everyone ? At this rate waymo needs 0 help from Uber and or Lyft as far as I’m concerned


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

still no evidence a single real actual waymo paying ride has ever taken place

still no evidence a single Lyft Aptiv paying Las Vegas ride has ever taken place

what better to do than to have the two companies stating they have rides taking place together talking about having more unsubstantiated rides taking place


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Lyfts current share price is 52.55.
Google/Alphabet has 12.6 million shares in Lyft.
7 cars?
Lyft needs the "We are the future" publicity.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Well, once Lyft starts providing robo taxi service, I guess their claims that "we're not a transportation company" go right out the window. 

LOL 

New regulations incoming.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> Lyfts current share price is 52.55.
> Google/Alphabet has 12.6 million shares in Lyft.
> 7 cars?
> Lyft needs the "We are the future" publicity.


I think Waymo needs Lyft to stay alive to handle trips outside their current service area. However once Waymo pulls the safety drivers and brings in a few thousand cars, Uber and Lyft will pull out of Phoenix.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Single Malt said:


> I think Waymo needs Lyft to stay alive to handle trips outside their current service area. However once Waymo pulls the safety drivers and brings in a few thousand cars, Uber and Lyft will pull out of Phoenix.


Right around the corner!!


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> I think Waymo needs Lyft to stay alive to handle trips outside their current service area. However once Waymo pulls the safety drivers and brings in a few thousand cars, Uber and Lyft will pull out of Phoenix.


Yes. Soon.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Single Malt said:


> I think Waymo needs Lyft to stay alive to handle trips outside their current service area. However once Waymo pulls the safety drivers and brings in a few thousand cars, Uber and Lyft will pull out of Phoenix.


lol "current service area"


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> I think Waymo needs Lyft to stay alive to handle trips outside their current service area. However once Waymo pulls the safety drivers and brings in a few thousand cars, Uber and Lyft will pull out of Phoenix.


Well, this is what you've been talking about for years.

You even said UL drivers in Phoenix are "walking dead"

I, on the other hand, have said for years that if Waymo is dumb enough to try to scale up to this size it will be for many reasons a complete failure.

I can't wait to see who's right

Psst- it's me


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Well, this is what you've been talking about for years.
> 
> You even said UL drivers in Phoenix are "walking dead"
> 
> ...


"Right around the corner". Sounds like a good bumper sticker!!


----------

